# Craftsman Mini Circular Saw model #Model # 112.10872



## GaryK

Great review. Thanks


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the review. I am no longer a fan of Craftsman, though.


----------



## MsDebbieP

very cool. I like it.. didn't know it was available!


----------



## USCJeff

Looks handy. Like Rikkor, I've been increasingly avoiding Craftsman since their merger resulted in worse production methods. If anything, I like the non-power tools that sport the lifetime warranty.


----------



## DanYo

great posting. makes me want to go look at this tool.


----------



## northwoodsman

My concern with this tool is the lack of a 2nd grip. With a small blade and a barrel grip, if it binds (which is very possible when cutting sheet goods) it will come flying out of the kerf right back at you. If you are supporting yourself, or the wood, and your other hand is nearby, you could get seriously injured. When DeWalt first came out with their 18v trim saw (the smaller one), I watched a good friend of mine at a job site nearly sever his thumb. He didn't think that a small saw had much power and let his guard down and was using it one handed. His wrist wasn't quite as strong as he thought, and his reflexes not nearly as quick as he thought. He was lucky that we were working across the street from a fire station and the paramedics were standing out in the driveway. Just something to think about. I'll always choose safety over convenience.


----------



## grovemadman

Looks like a versital tool that could be used in a lot of different applications - great review!


----------



## Grumpy

Interesting tool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

that's cool I just saw this same saw in there catalog today and was wondering how well it works


----------



## raghu

i want to purchase this machine so please send me its pries value and purchase link


----------

